# Any new decaf?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Any one recently bought any good decaf?

Planning to pick up a bag for evening brew experiments.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Avenue is great


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Smokey Barn Colombian stuff is pretty good.

Roasted very dark, but then that seems quite typical for decafs.

Rave's is okay.

Best thing is to not compare it to the full octane stuff. It just isn't the same.

If you can track down some supercritical CO2 stuff then that is worth trying.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I had some Londinium and can honestly say it was better than alot of regular beans I had!

Well worth a try


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've had Avenue as well and like it..


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

jonc said:


> Any one recently bought any good decaf?
> 
> Planning to pick up a bag for evening brew experiments.


Just got through 1 KG of Rounton Coffee Decaf, it's particularly delicious as espresso. Quite dark, with chocolate and caramel.

Placed an order for another bag.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone that's great.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

At the moment using Sumatran Swiss Water De/caff from Coffee Compass, good strong ,flavoursome cup. I doubt you would know it was decaff.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Going to try the Avenue next. But this has been my decaf of choice for a while now:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/guatemala-el-bosque-washed-co2-decaf

incredible stuff. To the naysayers, I defy anybody to tell the difference between this & regular beans!!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

But then this sounds good:

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/mexico-finca-muxbal-sparkling-water-co2-decaffeinated


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Jez H said:


> But then this sounds good:
> 
> http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/mexico-finca-muxbal-sparkling-water-co2-decaffeinated


I think they need to check their photos. That ain't Mexico!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> If you can track down some supercritical CO2 stuff then that is worth trying.


Small Batch.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Small Batch.


cool. Might give that a go.

I see that the CO2 process is done in Germany. I wonder if that is part of the Fraunhoffer Institute. I was working with them and supercritical CO2 a couple of years ago.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Got some Smokey Barn on the way so will report back on that. Any one know if same rules apply for resting?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Smokey barn decaf is excellent. Very dark roast.

I just gave it a day as it was already 3 days after roast on arrival.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow

Just had my first red roaster ( Brighton )

decaf

Really lovely hints of caramel and stone fruits

18g-40 espresso

And my wife said her latte was "as good as the real thing "


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-el-meridiano-rioblanco-sc-decaffeinated

These sound great! I'll be ordering some, definitely!


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

That does sound good and I will be adding some to my next order too.

So much coffee, so little time!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Ordered!


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

What was this has bean decaf like?

Recommended?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Beautiful! Lovely & sweet. Loads of depth.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, I've ordered some - my first has bean order


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

i've just tried Avenue Coffee Decaf. Really nice


----------

